# Newbie looking for a roadster



## Snige (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi,
Just joined the forum as part of my quest to find myself a nice roadster 225 or V6.
I used to own a 225 some time ago, sold it and regretted it ever since. Worst thing is I see it about town quite often.
So, I need the help of you guys to get me back into TT ownership, meanwhile I will continue to hack about in my b5 S4 Avant, lovely car, but just has a roof!!
ATB
Nige'


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nige, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Snige (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you for your warm welcome Hoggy,
I have seen a manual roadster locally, but was put off by the price and lack of history.
I am thinking that I might be better off buying another 225 as there are more to chose from. If any of the guys on here have a tidy one for sale please give a message

ATB
Nige'


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Snige (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If the roadster you have been to see is the one in the for sale section the guy who he has had it serviced with Phil at Elite a top guy have both my TTs and Golf R serviced with him for the last 15 years


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome along Nige'


----------



## Snige (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you Cloud.

Yellow TT, as a newbie I don't have access to the sales section yet, I would be keen to know the details of the one you have mentioned.
ATB
Nige'

I have now purchased a forum sticker, so hopefully will have access soon.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Snige said:


> Thank you Cloud.
> 
> Yellow TT, as a newbie I don't have access to the sales section yet, I would be keen to know the details of the one you have mentioned.
> ATB
> ...


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way for your windows!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Snige said:


> Thank you Cloud.
> 
> Yellow TT, as a newbie I don't have access to the sales section yet, I would be keen to know the details of the one you have mentioned.
> ATB
> ...


It's a black V6 manual in Middlesbrough low mileage


----------



## Snige (Dec 16, 2018)

I now have access to the sales pages, I have looked at the add for the black TT, looks to be a cracker!!! But a bit over my budget sadly.
ATB
Nige'


----------

